# 2011 brute fan replacement questions



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

So I found out I kept overheating because the fane was going out so I bought the hayden 10". Ive searched and am unclear about some things. I bought an inline fuse to install too. So my question is where do I put the fuse. I have a 2011 and ive installed the fan switch by just jumpering the relay under the seat. So do I just put the fuse in place of the relay or where. Im confused. Thanks fellas. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

It replaces the resettable relay under set on left side if your sitting on it.


----------

